# Oil Tanker Teakwood



## peteash (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi I am looking for some information on a ship my dad served on in 1948 ,that is an oil tanker called Teakwood built in 1927 and scraped in 1955 I am hoping to find out any ports the ship would have visited between June 48 and December 48 and what type of cargo they would have carried ,I have found basic info about the ship on the net but want to find out more , all my mum can tell me is she thinks he went on the Manchester Ship Canal on that ship. 


Pete.


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi ! 

" Teakwood " was owned by a company called John I. Jacobs Ltd. They had tankers on charter to the MOD

Their head office was in London.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

As Laurie says she was a tanker owned by Jacobs, the second of four of that name the had. Spent most of her latter life as an MOD Oiler and would believe that much of that was UK and near continent.....so going to/from one of the fuel berths in the Manchester Ship Canal was more than likely.
Unless someone from JIJ reads this forum regret that further information unlikely.

geoff


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

I did one trip on MT " Beechwood " which was disastrous for me,

The accommodation ladder was worn out. and the pilot reported it unsafe. So did the dockies in Buenos Aries, where we loaded grain. When we got to Antwerp, it was put out with a heaving line attached to th bottom platform.which seemed to stabilize it. We shifted ship, and it was put out again without the heaving line.

Ihad to go and read the draft, but when I went down the accommodation ladder the steps tipped and threw me off. I held on with my l. hand 

As a result I suffered a " traction injury of the various structures of{ my } l. shoulder ...including {my }brachial plexus" resulting in Horner's Syndrome and partial paralysis of my l.shoulder arm and hand.

Although I tried returning to sea, after 2 years I was put TU , then PU.

I had to take Jacobs to court to get compensation.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Beechwood (ex Bishopsgate) and Cherrywood (ex Silvercrag) were two of 'my' ships up till 1976 and must admit didn't know of any problems when they were our ore carriers .....sorry for the damage you had/have Laurie.

geoff


----------



## peteash (Jan 7, 2019)

Thanks for the info guys ,when you say she was an MOD oiler what would that involve ,taking fuel to naval dock yards from refinery's presumably ,seems to tie in with the Manchester Ship Canal .
Thanks ,Pete.


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

Erimus said:


> Beechwood (ex Bishopsgate) and Cherrywood (ex Silvercrag) were two of 'my' ships up till 1976 and must admit didn't know of any problems when they were our ore carriers .....sorry for the damage you had/have Laurie.
> 
> geoff


The 1967 " Beechwood " was an oil tanker.


----------



## JustWin (Sep 21, 2018)

Teakwood >


----------



## JustWin (Sep 21, 2018)

Teakwood. Another image >


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

JustWin said:


> Teakwood >



M.T. " Beechwood "

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1389052736004&set=a.1388666566350&type=3&theater


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Tks LAurie.

Geoff


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Pete, I have posted a photo of the Teakwood in the gallery and there is another photo of her in the Tanker section.

Frank


----------



## JustWin (Sep 21, 2018)

peteash said:


> Hi I am looking for some information on a ship my dad served on in 1948 ,that is an oil tanker called Teakwood built in 1927 and scraped in 1955 I am hoping to find out any ports the ship would have visited between June 48 and December 48 and what type of cargo they would have carried ,I have found basic info about the ship on the net but want to find out more , all my mum can tell me is she thinks he went on the Manchester Ship Canal on that ship.
> 
> 
> Pete.


#8 & #9 are images of the tanker you mention above. (Thumb)


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

The Ol' Man of the " Beechwood " was a right pisse artiste !!!

He had a record player in his cabin, which was right behind the wheelhouse.

Every night he would play Mozart's Horn Concerto No. 4 in E Flat, repeating the Rondo several times ( 



 ); then his porthole would open and an empty gin bottle would come flying out ! He shut his porthole and the lights went out.

Now I like Mozart, but that just drove me up the bloody wall !!!

He was a right laff in court !!!

He had not made an entry into the OLB of my accident ( Although there were several crew members went to the shore Dr. and hospital, including one broken leg, there wasn't single entry of any in the OLB ) However, he had to fill out a Dept. of Social Security report; in which he stated nobody had seen the accident.

So he is giving evidence, and their QC asks him what he thought caused the accident.

" Oh ! " He says " I know what caused the accident, I saw it !!! "

Well, the Judge suddenly shot bolt upright and their QC was waving his arm like mad , trying to get him to shut up. I was just pissing myself laughing !!!

The Judge asked him why he had not put that in the accident report, and he replied he did not think it included him !

They put up a quack who tried to make out I was nuts, but he was torn to shreds by my QC and the Judge said he was dismissing his evidence with the sole comment that he found him vain.

The case made all the national newspapers, because they also called a private eye , who had followed and photographed me doing things like carrying shopping, pushing my kids in a trolley and changing my car wheel.

I had a Nash Metropolitan ( https://assets.hemmings.com/uimage/[email protected]?rev=16 )which I kept in superb nick. 

I knew somebody had let down my car tyre, and when I saw the photos, I knew it was this private eye. My QC constrained him to admit he had done it, and the Judge played f*** with him and his boss !!!( He worked for an international firm of private eyes. )

ATB 

Laurie.


----------



## peteash (Jan 7, 2019)

Thanks for the photos guys ,good stuff.


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

Yuk! those photos make a T2 look like a luxury liner I would not have gone within a 100 yards of that old banger.


----------

